# Coronado four year old Spanish Barb stallion



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Well he's a looker. What are your plans for him?


----------



## alyssaanne (Aug 12, 2012)

Drool*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wakiya (Feb 7, 2009)

He's only four and this is a slow maturing breed so I don't intend to start him into anything heavily just yet. He's just getting started under saddle and loves having a job. I'm thinking dressage, maybe "western" dressage, breed expositions, conpetitive trail, whatever he shows talent for. I'm open to trying all kinds of things from jumping to cow work. Maybe even doma vaquera (sp?).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I think he would do phenomenal for you. I'm glad you are starting him slow and I think he could do all of those things. Are you looking for a stallion?

He is (maybe) downhill and his neck is a little off (Which is a combination of breed/stallion/not done growing I think.)

His shoulder looks a little short (?) maybe not the best for jumping, but I'm no expert.

I don't see anything that jumps out at me or that I really don't like. He is handsome and well built, and I think he will fill out a little more as he matures. Definitely stunning!


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I would love to see a video.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Can you say "chrome" ?


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Pretty horse but not really what you want for dressage. In this photo the re lines are what you have. Long and weak coupling, steepish shoulder, low set point of shoulderand a peak of croup set too far back. Notice the ground line.. rear end is closer to you than the front end and the horse looks level.. but due to the angle the horse has his feet so he appears level or up hill. Note the red line through his body.. he is really very down hill.. and the ground line and the body line actually converge. 

The blue line on his shoulder is not as well drawn as I would like... but for dressage you want the shoulder to lay back more and the point of shoulder to be more open and higher. You want the croup and coupling lower and the horse to be built up hill like the blue dashed line. He does have a very nice hind leg and he has front legs that are correct. 

Look very closely at his feet. In front he looks a bit club footed. 

I like him, but his down hill build really challenges his future in dressage.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

tinyliny said:


> Can you say "chrome" ?


Giggle, no I would not call that chrome. The horse certainly is shiny, but chrome refers to the amount of white markings on a horse - usually tall whites and a blaze. He's shiny, not chromey - IMO of course.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

JustDressageIt said:


> Giggle, no I would not call that chrome. The horse certainly is shiny, but chrome refers to the amount of white markings on a horse - usually tall whites and a blaze. He's shiny, not chromey - IMO of course.



serious? I always thought it referred to that sort of "metallic" sheen some horses have.

What DO you call that kiind of sheen? Ahkal Tekes often have it.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I agree with JustDressageIt. I never used to know what it meant. I agree it is suitable here though!

I don't think there is a name for that, just "metallic sheen". I think this boy is a light color and in that pic, wet. Definitely shiny!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Well, you learn something every day!


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Yeah I used to hear the term "Chrome!" and be like "no... that horse is bay" lol


----------



## wakiya (Feb 7, 2009)

JustDressageIt said:


> Giggle, no I would not call that chrome. The horse certainly is shiny, but chrome refers to the amount of white markings on a horse - usually tall whites and a blaze. He's shiny, not chromey - IMO of course.


Funny you should mention that. He actually does have a lot of chrome, four high whites and a blaze, he carries one copy of SB1. You can see it better in person. There's some video from oldest to newest:
















Here's a few pictures where you can see the whites:


----------



## wakiya (Feb 7, 2009)

Thanks everyone so far for your comments they are very helpful. I should be more clear when I say dressage I don't mean competition necessarily. I'd just like to do some classical dressage work with him. I'd like to get a feel for where his talents lie and then pick a discipline that will showcase them. 

Our breed is very small, fragmented, politicized and just going in all different directions. What I see in Coronado is a very specific old Spanish type, a type that has nearly been lost in the breed, and nearly lost in the horse world entirely. It is my goal to recapture that type, but first and foremost, I do not want to be yet another breeder that does nothing but have pretty horses that make pretty horses. My horses will always have a job. Athletic and working ability, sane mind and temperament are an absolute must. 

I intend on keeping Coronado a stallion, breeding him to a limited amount of mares when he matures a bit more (my mare of the same breed took until she was about 6.5/7 before she really leveled out). I have a few breedings I owe in part of the contract of my ownership (he became mine in October and right now he's in mountain time and I'm in eastern time), but beyond that I plan on being very selective and waiting.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I think he's perfect 

I love his movement, wish he had more reach, but it's what I'd expect from his conformation. He seems to have a good mind too


----------



## ktrolson (Feb 13, 2009)

I think Coranado is LOVELY and I would love for my horse to breed with him. Unfortunately my horse is a gelding so that won't work. Coronado is very athletic and I think he could go any direction for just fun. I think they can be good cow horses too.


----------



## disastercupcake (Nov 24, 2012)

For your purposes I think he's perfect 

He is a good representation of the breed (from what I can glean). If you've got mares of good to great conformation, that can ease his few conformation flaws, I think you will get some nice babies. I love his attitude- he is curious, attentive, and ready always waiting for the next instruction. He's ready but not anxious. I really like him


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

WOW I have the perfect mare for him ;-)


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

He definitely has presence, which I think is important for breeding stock.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Got onto this thread because I thought it would be worth an ogle... & it was! He's gorgeous! I think firstly it depends what level of dressage you aspire to as to whether he'd need to be built more 'perfectly' for it. Re the 'long & weak', it may also depend on the pic whether that's the case, as in the 1st & 3rd pics he looks more 'compact' and the 1st pic shows a much more sloping shoulder angle than the 2nd. Shoulder angle is also affected by a horse having high heels & such, which it looks like he may.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I think he'd be able to dabble in pretty much anything and do several thing in a more serious way. I don't know enough to say what he would be super competitive in, but think in lower/mid levels he would be a great all around horse.


----------

